# Computing at the Speed of Light



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Computing at the Speed of Light (2 web pages).

*Replacing metal wiring with fiber optics could change everything from supercomputers to laptops.*









Seeing the light: A chip in the center of this circuit board contains four lasers that convert electrical signals into light pulses. The pulses travel at high speeds along a fiber-optic link.
Credit: Intel

-- Tom


----------



## Nick Tompson (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm really quite enjoying these bursts of information I've seen you posting lately...


----------



## Rob Pearson (Jul 10, 2003)

Very awesome. Would be nice to see a better layout for motherboards.


----------

